
Ada Support raises $2.5MM seed to bring AI to customer support teams - amackera
https://ada.support/posts/announcing-our-funding-and-our-roots/
======
amackera
Full disclosure: I work for Ada.

Just wanted to share our good news with the HN crowd. David and Mike really
took the YC philosophy of "build something people want" to heart when the
started working on Ada. They embedded themselves in a few companies around
Toronto and figured out the problems that were costing people real money.
After answering thousands of support tickets, they started automating away the
annoying stuff --- after a few hundred iterations we found ourselves with a
very compelling product.

~~~
dang
This sort of announcement doesn't tend to do well on HN to begin with, plus
our software drops upvotes that look promotional. You guys would be much
better off writing something about what's intellectually interesting in what
you're doing, and posting that instead. It sounds like there's a lot there.

If you want, you can email a draft to hn@ycombinator.com and we can give you
feedback (as long as you don't expect an immediate reply!). The same offer
goes for anyone who is trying to write about what's intellectually interesting
for HN.

~~~
amackera
Thanks for the feedback! We've got some great ideas for more intellectually
stimulating stuff. I'll send it your way.

Thanks again for the tip.

------
pebalvarez
Fantastic News! congrats to the Ada team!

